# Wiring a Plasma cutter at 230 volts...



## Delano_man (May 24, 2009)

Hi there i just bought a plasma cutter that operates at various different input voltages.  These are all selectable by using different jumper placements.

Input       Input    Current       Recommended
Voltage    Phase    @ 6 kw      Output Slow-Blow Fuse Size
208 VAC    1        50 amps      70 amp
240 VAC    1        43 amps      60 amp
480 VAC    1        25 amps      35 amp

There is another model that operates at 200, 230, and 400VAC.  My question is can i hook my plasma cutter up to the 230vac on one of these settings?  Or do I need something like a Buck transformer.  Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## speedy petey (May 24, 2009)

Most residential services in the US and Canada are 120/240v, so you would use the 240v setting. 

One thing that confuses me. It says 43 amps at 240v @ 6kW output. 
6kW @ 240v is only about 25 amps. Does this thing have a built-in compressor or something to make the amperage so high?


----------



## Delano_man (May 24, 2009)

It doesn't have a built in compressor.  I don't know too much about watts but I am guessing it is a combination between amps drawn at which ever volt...  This unit has an output of 50 amps.


----------



## Delano_man (May 24, 2009)

I did test the voltage of my outlet, and it read 230volts at roughly 4pm.


----------



## speedy petey (May 24, 2009)

225-245 is roughly typical residential voltage. Nominal is 240v.

This is at a residence, right? Or no?


----------



## Delano_man (May 24, 2009)

ok thats what i thought... just don;t wanna blow up my expensive machine.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## dakuda (May 24, 2009)

I use a plasma cutter in my garage with 220 without an issue.  You should be fine.  Just use the right plug.


----------



## locknut (May 25, 2009)

These days I'm not sure what to expect coming out of the outlet and what to call the nominal voltage.  For a long time to date I've been reading 124/248V at my service entrance.  However, I expect also that this level will drop noticeably during the hot days of summer.


----------



## speedy petey (May 25, 2009)

dakuda said:


> I use a plasma cutter in my garage with 220 without an issue.  You should be fine.  Just use the right plug.


But Dakuta, you make it sound like all plasma cutters and all "220" lines are the same, and only the "plug" matters. 

This could not be more misleading. The circuit ampacity and conductors are the most important thing. Then you have to consider the draw of the tool or appliance. Is it within the limits of the circuit. 

Also you need to consider if it is straight 240v, as in the case of a welder, compressor or most tools. Or is it 120/240v as in the case of a dryer or range.


----------



## speedy petey (May 25, 2009)

locknut said:


> These days I'm not sure what to expect coming out of the outlet and what to call the nominal voltage.  For a long time to date I've been reading 124/248V at my service entrance.  However, I expect also that this level will drop noticeably during the hot days of summer.


120/240v IS nominal for most residential services int he US and Canada. You will typically see it higher to account for some drop as you correctly state. Mine is usually right where yours is. 

120/240v is what is used for calculation purposes because it is what it is supposed to be.


----------



## dakuda (May 25, 2009)

speedy petey said:


> But Dakuta, you make it sound like all plasma cutters and all "220" lines are the same, and only the "plug" matters.
> 
> This could not be more misleading. The circuit ampacity and conductors are the most important thing. Then you have to consider the draw of the tool or appliance. Is it within the limits of the circuit.
> 
> Also you need to consider if it is straight 240v, as in the case of a welder, compressor or most tools. Or is it 120/240v as in the case of a dryer or range.



I assumed that circuit amperage was proper for the tool.  You are right, as I should not assume that.  I have the advantage of having a 100amp panel in my garage, so I make the circuits to what I need for that particular tool (welder, plasma, etc).


----------

